# Mallet



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone remembers this project of mine, I have started working on it again. Here it is with the drivers properly articulated. Aristo made both sets swivel, it now has the rear set rigid, the front set hinged from the rear set. Note the round saddle, where aristo had the original pivot. This is where I am putting the sliding saddle to support the weight of the boiler on the front driver set.

below is an above view of the articulation.










Here is the original plastic saddle. I am going to cast this in brass, but where the round part is, it will have a rectangular shape, more suitable for the swing of the front power unit.










First, I am melting some brass, for the first time, to see if my furnace actually works. And it did!!! Unfortunately, I had to order some oil to refresh my petro bond casting sand, so actually casting the part will have to wait. The furnace is heated with hardwood charcoal, and air is added via the exhaust on my shop vac.










Here is the shop vac, notice the glow coming off the brackets on the side of the furnace.










Here it is, it actually melted!


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, been too long since I tried to post photos, guess I did it wrong.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried to utilize the MLS options to bring forth the photos but it did not work. Wonder if photobucket requires permission...

Very interested in progress and the process you are doing with casting....


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I went into my account at photobucket, it says that I have public sharing turned on, so that part should be working. Must be something wrong with the way I posted it. I used the hyperlink option when creating the post, copy and paste the link into the blank. Is that the right way to do it? There are two blanks, I filled in both, with the copy paste method.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I got the above links to the photos to work, just have to click on them to open them.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim
Was able to see in the photobucket account the initial aspects of changes. So, the boiler is from an Aristo Mike?


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I made the boiler. It has two flues and is one 1.65 times the volume of a mike boiler, and uses two "mike" burners. The two sets of drive wheels are also from Aristo Mikes. 

i18.photobucket.com/albums/b122/thytrek/mallet010.jpg 










i18.photobucket.com/albums/b122/thytrek/mallet011.jpg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

IIRC, you have to be a 1st class member to post images on this site. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tac. I used to be first class, but I havent frquented this site much, and let it expire. I guess someone let the pics post somehow, I had only managed to make links.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tim, 
How well does the boiler work? 
How long is it, and what is the diameter of the flues. 
You 'seem' to have broken the 'rules' as to length and flue diameter, but hey if it works, so much the better. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 28 Nov 2010 07:18 AM 
IIRC, you have to be a 1st class member to post images on this site. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund Now Tac, that's not true.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, cool project!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to be a 1st class member to STORE images here... Basically you are buying on-line storage space when you become a 1st class memeber. But if you have them stored someplace else that is "on-line" you can link and display them here.

There are couple dozen sites that allow FREE storage (limited amount and limited number of "accesses" permitted per month) and dozens more where you can buy On-Line space for unlimited storage and accesses.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW: You might also already be paying for On-Line storage space from your ISP and not know it. I vaguely remember that was one of the "selling points" when I signed up with the telephone company, but they never supplied any information on how to set it up and access it, nor do they supply a telephone number (at least not promenently) for how to contact them about getting what you are paying for.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 28 Nov 2010 11:55 AM 
Posted By tacfoley on 28 Nov 2010 07:18 AM 
IIRC, you have to be a 1st class member to post images on this site. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund Now Tac, that's not true.


O.

Sorry. I guess I got that wrong.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 28 Nov 2010 09:18 AM 
Tim, 
How well does the boiler work? 
How long is it, and what is the diameter of the flues. 
You 'seem' to have broken the 'rules' as to length and flue diameter, but hey if it works, so much the better. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada Hi David! The boiler length is 17.75 inches, width, 2.5 inches. The flues(there are two) are .75 inch copper tubing. In the photo, the boiler appears longer, (20.125 inches) because it is designed with the smokebox incorperated on the end, as in Aristos mike design, because of the outer plastic shell. It seems to heat up quickly, 10 minutes or less. Of course that is on the bench, without any run time to see if it keeps up. The front and rear power unit have seperate throttles, as I inticipate the front running on lower pressure than the rear, given the length of the steam lines. This way I can open up the front more than the rear to compensate, if nessessary. If I did my math right, compared to the mike, which the burners came from, I have increased water volume by little over 1 and a half times, 1.65. The btus compared to the mike should be doubled, as the mike has only one burner.
Does that sound right? The burners perform wonderful in this boiler.

When I built the boiler, I had 5 foot lenght of copper tubing for the flues, 3/4 inch diameter. I did notice, when the burner was placed in the 5 foot length, the burner would slowly pull the flame down the length of the tube, then go out when it reached the burner. (Just to see what would happen, no intention of making a 5 foot flue, LOL) once cut to length, 18 inches, I reinstalled the burner and it worked fine, so I was comfortable making the flues this length.


----------

